# East harbor



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Heading up to east harbor early in the am tomorrow anyone have any tips its a 2 hr drive for me any info appreciated thanks


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Seems i do best with the smallest offering i have in my box on EH. Smallest jig i can find with a single maggot. If you use a small jigging rap or a shad rap, you can have a blast catching bass!

Best advice though is to keep moving till you find a spot with fish willing to bite. 2 different holes 20 feet from each other can be like night and day sometimes.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Just ask all the other 500 that are going to be there! Play rap music and u will have all kinds of friends helping u out !😉


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Just ask all the other 500 that are going to be there! Play rap music and u will have all kinds of friends helping u out !😉


This brings back memories of two years ago. Idiots.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

brad crappie said:


> Just ask all the other 500 that are going to be there! Play rap music and u will have all kinds of friends helping u out !😉


So annoying when people play music on the ice. Have those people heard of wireless headphones?

No courtesy for others and also the vulgar/inappropriate language that is being used when a lot families fish East Harbor. I love seeing families go ice fishing and just annoys the heck out of me when I hear people scream vulgar/inappropriate language. I can’t even understand that type of behavior in a public setting.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol. I swear this guy somehow had two 12" subwoofers in a 1 man flip the last time I was there.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

About 3 years ago, I had two young guys come right next to me, as I was catching quite a few panfish and was not using a hut. They had a boom box they brought over. Could not believe it. I asked them politely to please turn it off or move. Then they asked if they could have my fish as I was catch and release. Ended up just leaving.

On Sunday a group in a hut were smoking weed and so vulgar. Almost called the police on them. These are the types of fisherman that give us a bad name. 

I like EH, but sure are some different people their sometimes (especially on the weekends) and would rather go to a lake that is quieter, even it the fishing is not as good.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

DBV said:


> About 3 years ago, I had two young guys come right next to me, as I was catching quite a few panfish and was not using a hut. They had a boom box they brought over. Could not believe it. I asked them politely to please turn it off or move. Then they asked if they could have my fish as I was catch and release. Ended up just leaving.
> 
> On Monday a group in a hut were smoking weed and so vulgar. Almost called the police on them. These are the types of fisherman that give us a bad name.
> 
> I like EH, but sure are some different people their sometimes (especially on the weekends) and would rather go to a lake that is quieter, even it the fishing is not as good.


Sounds like the group that was next to me last Sunday. One guy got popped by the warden. Then I got to hear him complain and pretty much insinuate thay someone narcred on him. When I got checked after they checked him I thanked the officers for the crap they put up w, from what I heard he out up with more than he needed to.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Not really much different than what I hear and see open water fishing Alum or Indian after Memorial Day. I’ve definitely gotten in some heated exchanges at all three places.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why a problem to smoke on lake when plenty drink. Ill choose bein around a pothead over a drunk all day.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Never been there, but it's pretty simple, if you dont enjoy it, just stay home. Lot of grumpy people on here anymore!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Why a problem to smoke on lake when plenty drink. Ill choose bein around a pothead over a drunk all day.
[/QUOTE]

For one weed is illegal, two it stinks and Ilike ice fishing for fresh air, three there are a lot of families on EH and why do they need to be subjected to that? If you could hear the demeaning language towards women last Sunday, I think you would be embarrassed and if not then you have no values. So, that is the problem. I also don’t think you should be drinking on the lake, but Ohio for some reason allows that.

And to the post above this has nothing to do about being grumpy, but people need to respect each other and the type of people that do this stuff give fisherman a bad name. Probably the same fisherman that leave their trash on the ice.

Ice fishing is a relaxing sport, fresh air, something about the quietness on the ice, etc.. Don’t need music/boom boxes, parting, etc. If you want to party then go to a bar, not an ice hut. 

I don’t think any of that is hard to understand when you have little kids and wives on ice. Next time someone does that, I will be calling the local police.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

DBV said:


> Why a problem to smoke on lake when plenty drink. Ill choose bein around a pothead over a drunk all day.


For one weed is illegal, two it stinks and Ilike ice fishing for fresh air, three there are a lot of families on EH and why do they need to be subjected to that? If you could hear the demeaning language towards women last Sunday, I think you would be embarrassed and if not then you have no values. So, that is the problem. I also don’t think you should be drinking on the lake, but Ohio for some reason allows that.

And to the post above this has nothing to do about being grumpy, but people need to respect each other and the type of people that do this stuff give fisherman a bad name. Probably the same fisherman that leave their trash on the ice.

Ice fishing is a relaxing sport, fresh air, something about the quietness on the ice, etc.. Don’t need music/boom boxes, parting, etc. If you want to party then go to a bar, not an ice hut. 

I don’t think any of that is hard to understand when you have little kids and wives on ice. Next time someone does that, I will be calling the local police. 
[/QUOTE]
0k Karen....


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Stupid is what Stupid is!!


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hide your kids from the real world or teach them about it. It will be legal with in a couple years. Keep your kids inside


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The problems you guys are talking about happen everywhere on every lake. The fact of the matter is if you want peace and quiet or a "clean" environment a private pond is your only option or you just have to distance from people.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think it's legal to drink on lake Erie? Federal water ways,not state. But ya it surprises me how more guys ain't busted for drinking on the ice on inland lakes. I personally don't have a problem with it, as long as common sense is used. I know a lot of members on here enjoy a few beers why fishing.... 
I've smoked on the ice. I don't drink,but will partake every once in a while. But it doesn't cause me to play loud music and cuss out women 🤣😂... It does make me more nervous about the ice noise. Or less🤷,hell idk..... 
But if I seen there was kids around me it can wait. Or I'll walk away and do it. Or hop in a fiends shanty an hotbox that thing up🤣😂..
But I release all my big bull gills unharmed. So it's aight😆


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

It all starts at home...or lack of.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

East harbor is a perfect example of what the internet can do to a fishery.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Its hard to believe theres any gills left


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

You’re going to be disappointed if you call the cops on someone who has a prescription for marijuana. But yeah, reefer madness and stuff right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't get why it's so hard to not be obnoxious. Sometimes I'll bring a little speaker to play some tunes, but I go outside of my shack and take a few steps away to make sure the sound isn't carrying. If it is, I turn the volume down.The sound carries a lot further than you think on a flat lake. 

I don't really care if you want to drink or smoke or whatever on the water to enjoy yourself, but it's not that hard to not be annoying and respect the others around you. I like drinking beer A LOT, but don't get carried away when I ice fish for a variety of reasons. One of my favorite parts about ice fishing is bringing new people with me to see what it's all about, so it's a shame when others give it a bad rap.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Smell doesnt bother me ,BUT never had to ice fish with loud music bein played. I can see where that would be annoying unless its your kinda music. CRANK YOU SOME TYLER CHILDERS


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Workingman said:


> Never been there, but it's pretty simple, if you dont enjoy it, just stay home. Lot of grumpy people on here anymore!


I could care less if he smoked weed, but if he would have poked his face ior finger at me and accuse me of narcing on him..., that was one if my issues, having to listen to him whine, that and the bad language and saying, how did the warden to check me first, it was pretty obvious what was going on, the way he was acting drew as much attention as the odor. 
I usually fish aloneuy so i can deal w the foul language, but I felt bad for the people that were there w/ families that had to hear all if it.
Being a halfway decent human being and having jusr a littlr respect for others is what i find frustrating.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Drink and smoke all that you want to in your shanty, I could care less as long as you are respectful of others around you. I may have done this myself a time or two. I do however hate music on the water. Noise pollution is not respectful to those around you. I’m grumpy and like peace and quiet.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I don’t smoke anything but I’d rather smell weed than cigarettes.


----------



## UKNOWIT (Mar 24, 2014)

How’s the fishing?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn..... the dude asked a legitimate question and there was one actual answer to him.

To answer all the other claims and complaints..... it is public water. Period. Dear lord don't ever travel up into MI if the smell of weed turns you off. If you want peace and quiet on an amazing fishery like EH, you better go buy a couple thousand acres of private water connected to the most fertile of the Great Lakes..... then put up a big fence around it. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a fishing buddy that is the most vulgar person in the world. Not really a good friend but run into him ice fishing a lot. I was on mosquito one day with my son and here comes you know who and I thought oh great. Mind u my son was probably five years old. I’m talking smokin weed cussing talking about women at the bar drinking beer and who knows what else. He walked up and shook my sons hand introduced himself. We sat there for probably 10 hrs that day fishing not so much as one cuss word. I gained a lot of respect for that man that day and would gladly have him around anytime. He did make a few walks down wind of us to do his thing and nobody even knew it but me and him. Myself not a smoker or drinker while fishing but you can do either one and it’s none of my business if it doesn’t effect me. Disrespectful peaple are disrespectful and that’s all there is to it.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Fishing is good at east harbor right now to answer the op question…ice was 7” thick…caught over 50 fish myself yesterday and kept 20 fishing 8am-2pm. Worth the trip. Good luck!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

When I have classic rock playing in the shanty, I notice it attracts more people to my area lol.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

jackal_727 said:


> This brings back memories of two years ago. Idiots.


That's what a lot of people say about going out on a frozen lake and fishing in a hole. They just don't understand.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sean Ebra said:


> That's what a lot of people say about going out on a frozen lake and fishing in a hole. They just don't understand.


It's a calculated risk. Just like anything worth doing.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

jackal_727 said:


> It's a calculated risk. Just like anything
> 
> 
> jackal_727 said:
> ...


----------

